# Hydraulic Propress...anyone ever use this thing?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I've used a similar one on electrical cable crimps. I recall it was iffy at best and journeys preferred the manual swagers instead.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

If it gives a tight enough press, I could see something like this being quite handy. We've had several presses that we couldn't do up in a joist space or behind a 2x4 or something. And we had to resort to {{{{shudder}}}} solder...Honestly, I don't know why my plumbers don't first think to solder and then propress only if they can't solder for some reason. I went through that phase where I thought propress was where its at. But one day I had to solder something because I was out of fittings or something and I realized that I prefer solder. I was going to say that I can solder as quick as I can press, but that's a lie. Pressing is way faster, but when I look at a clean solder job and a clean press job, I still think the press job looks like someone's uncle did it. Clean solder is beautiful. It's professional. People look at it and immediately know you know what you're doing. Whereas messy, lumpy solder jobs say the opposite about the assembler. And press jobs, with the bumps and the copper creases that will cut you...they just look like expediency was opted for in place of value. It may not be true ultimately, but ultimately what matters is the customer's opinion and the chance that they'll call again and tell their neighbors GOOD things about you. 

But I didn't come here to tell you that. 

I think this tight quarters propress thing looks like a good investment at $130. Someone talk me out of it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbersteve said:


> ,............
> 
> I think this tight quarters propress thing looks like a good investment at $130. Someone talk me out of it.


I think for 130$ it might be good a handful of times but don't expect it to survive long.

If a ridgid rp241 don't fit I doubt that thing will be much better.

In really tight spots just wet stuff down and use a small torch tip.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't think that was real until I saw the name on the item.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

If you get one, let us know how it works. I’m always curious about stuff like this.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> I didn't think that was real until I saw the name on the item.



The name on the tool being a quality indicator.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

Plumbersteve said:


> View attachment 132345


No thanks!


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

Plumbersteve said:


> If it gives a tight enough press, I could see something like this being quite handy. We've had several presses that we couldn't do up in a joist space or behind a 2x4 or something. And we had to resort to {{{{shudder}}}} solder...Honestly, I don't know why my plumbers don't first think to solder and then propress only if they can't solder for some reason. I went through that phase where I thought propress was where its at. But one day I had to solder something because I was out of fittings or something and I realized that I prefer solder. I was going to say that I can solder as quick as I can press, but that's a lie. Pressing is way faster, but when I look at a clean solder job and a clean press job, I still think the press job looks like someone's uncle did it. Clean solder is beautiful. It's professional. People look at it and immediately know you know what you're doing. Whereas messy, lumpy solder jobs say the opposite about the assembler. And press jobs, with the bumps and the copper creases that will cut you...they just look like expediency was opted for in place of value. It may not be true ultimately, but ultimately what matters is the customer's opinion and the chance that they'll call again and tell their neighbors GOOD things about you.
> 
> But I didn't come here to tell you that.
> 
> I think this tight quarters propress thing looks like a good investment at $130. Someone talk me out of it.


I think you’re better off flushing $130 down the toilet instead of buying this headache. It’s going to take up too much space in your truck because we already carry too much **** as it is and when an oddball circumstance arises when you think you can use this contraption it won’t work for one reason or another.

Put that $130 towards ProPress close quarter rings and be done with it.


----------

